
Ask HN: Incorporate with Clerky vs. Atlas vs. Gust in 2020? - maxan
Which one is more flexible and easier to work with?
======
freediver
Stripe Atlas had a security incident a month ago that exposed sensitive data
such as address and social security numbers. That could be called “business as
usual” if not for the way they decided to address it - by offering one year of
Experian identity protection. Talking about insulting intelligence. That
changed my view about Stripe as a company.

~~~
ryanmccullagh
When did they offer a free year? The email I have doesn’t mention that.

~~~
freediver
In the letter they sent by mail.

------
swampthing
Hi! I’m one of the cofounders of Clerky. I’m pretty sure we offer the most
ability to customize things, if that’s what you meant in terms of flexibility.
For example, you have the ability to customize the underlying form language to
a large degree (though you would only want to do this with the assistance of a
good startup attorney, in most cases).

If there’s a specific customization you have in mind, feel free to reach out
and we’d be happy to let you know if it’s something our software would
support.

------
nexus6mike
I used Clerky in 2016. I found them pleasant and easy to work with. Took the
time to answer all of my questions. Prices quite reasonable. Unfortunately,
this data point is a bit out of date.

I regularly work with companies that use all of the above. All seem to produce
decent documents. You can also compare their sample documents against ones
from CooleyGo [1] and the like.

There are things you may desire as a founder that won't necessarily come
standard in template docs from Clerky/Stripe/Gusto. Single-trigger
acceleration [2] is the obvious example I can think of right now but I'm sure
there are others.

Also, be sure to do your 83(b) election ASAP -- definitely within 30 days of
incorporation. [3]

(Not a Cooley shill - they just produce good content.)

\--

[1] [https://www.cooleygo.com/documents/](https://www.cooleygo.com/documents/)

[2] [https://www.cooleygo.com/what-is-double-trigger-
acceleration...](https://www.cooleygo.com/what-is-double-trigger-acceleration-
and-how-does-it-work/)

[3] [https://www.cooleygo.com/what-is-a-
section-83b-election/](https://www.cooleygo.com/what-is-a-
section-83b-election/)

------
reviel
Asides from the Stripe Atlas SSN incident, one good alternative is Blook.
[https://blook.io/stripe-atlas-alternative](https://blook.io/stripe-atlas-
alternative)

~~~
saradhi
That’s definitely competitive in pricing. Thanks for the mention.

I'm curious to know more about "-Special Offers from our partners" that comes
in the package. Do you have any idea on it. Couldn't find details on it.

Edit: contacted support on chat, offers are for tax filings and maintenance
fees. No cloud /partnered credits

------
Grimm1
I've used Gust twice and I've been satisfied every time. The slightly more
expensive plan also nets you 15k in AWS credit.

